# Be Careful: Opinion Research: Phishing Scam?



## uberebu

I believe that this email I received this evening is a Phishing scam to gain access to our driver accounts. Not sure, but not taking a chance for just $10.

Hope I am wrong, but here is the info...

Earn $10 in 10 minutes for your opinions on transportation.

Opinion Research <[email protected]> Unsubscribe
7:25 PM

We are contacting you to participate in a survey about transportation. This survey should only take 10 minutes of your time. Those who are determined to be eligible at the start of the survey and complete it will be emailed a $10 Amazon.com gift card within three business days of completing the survey.

The information you provide will be used solely for market research purposes, and will not be used to try to sell you anything or for any other marketing purposes.

Click here to start the survey!

Thank you for your participation. Your insights are important to us.

Please note that this survey link can only be used once by the person to whom it was originally sent, and that the Amazon.com gift card can only be sent to you at this email address. The Amazon.com gift card will be sent to this email address within three business days of completing the survey.

If you have any questions about this survey, you can contact us at: [email protected].

To opt out of this survey, click here

To view Opinion Research's privacy policy, click here.

Opinion Research, PO Box 50528, Washington, DC 20091


----------



## uberlyfting123

I did it.. got $10... never had to give my password or account info... shrug?
Only thing is... was it my auto insurance asking? to see if I was ubering?


----------



## tohunt4me

uberlyfting123 said:


> I did it.. got $10... never had to give my password or account info... shrug?
> Only thing is... was it my auto insurance asking? to see if I was ubering?


Washington D.C. ADDRESS.
Probably a Govt. Think tank assigned to assess welfare and food stamp needs in near future when millions of " gig" drivers are suddenly jobless due to Robo Cars.

They will probably plan prison cell contruction accordingly . . .


----------



## REDSEA

They sent it to me (2) times and both times gave me the Amazon gift card. No issues so far.


----------



## Notjust A. Nutherant

Got that email.......took the survey....got the gift card..... had no problem.


----------



## mikes424

Goes the same for me. Got a survey request from Opiniom Research. Did the survey and rec'd the gift card 2 days later. Used the card the other day, no problems.


----------



## Lee239

I worked for this company in the 80's ORC. I recently did a survey but I think it was about Comcast and I got a $10 amazon gift card that I could use on the amazon site as a credit towards a purchase. I don't know if mine was from ORC


----------



## Awesomeness101

Just got this email. Verdict is it's safe?


----------



## corniilius

duh


----------



## Awesomeness101

corniilius said:


> duh


Duh what


----------



## corniilius

You are taking a risk with any link from an untrusted source, but if people are inclined to click on one that is emailed to them, then have at it.

Enjoy that $10.


----------



## Trafficat

I've done the survey like 4 times. I got a gift card 3 of the 4 times and nothing the last time.


----------



## Brian-drives

I have been getting these every month for the past year. 
This is legit .
Takes about 20 min and in about 7 days you get a 10.00 gift card.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

I have been getting them for over one year to both my Uber e-Mail addresses (one for Uber Taxi, one for UberX). It comes to the SPAM box, so I usually delete it unopened.


----------



## MasonMontanaNYC

tohunt4me said:


> Washington D.C. ADDRESS.
> Probably a Govt. Think tank assigned to assess welfare and food stamp needs in near future when millions of " gig" drivers are suddenly jobless due to Robo Cars.
> 
> They will probably plan prison cell contruction accordingly . . .


I know I'm late to this party- but your comment, my friend, made me laugh and cry all at the same time.


----------



## ConverseAnt

Any more thoughts??
I got a new request today -
We can see that from similar surveys it would appear to come from UBER? Or on behalf of Uber.
They are not upfront about it.
Rubbish bin


----------



## AnotherUberGuy

It is good to be skeptical of emails like these, however, Opinion Research Corp. is legit and has been around for decades. https://orcinternational.com/


----------



## Gilby

I have answered these surveys three times and received Amazon gift cards each time. It asks for opinions, not details about your account.


----------



## LC4132

It's a scam, but no phishing needed. The scammer is actually Uber. All they need is your email to identify any driver. The survey is usually triggered by the Uber app, when a driver clicks on the query: if they are happy or not driving for Uber. Answering the OR survey helps Uber identify disgruntled drivers. I believe that drivers who answer positively get the giftcard, but those who indicate a dislike for Uber get gypped.
Check the BBB online (market-survey/opinion-research-0241-236020646) to see that many never received the $10 Amazon gift card.


----------



## Proudmom26

Not a scam. I did the survey and it gave me a promo code for legit $10 to Amazon


----------



## Bobby06102019




----------



## Lissetti

Welcome to the forum. It's back huh? The original post date of this thread is 2 years old.


----------



## tohunt4me

Lissetti said:


> Welcome to the forum. It's back huh? The original post date of this thread is 2 years old.


2 1/2.


----------



## New2This

Gotten two in the last few weeks. Just in time for Xmas.

I always tell them I beat off to the stock cratering and that Dara and Rohit are both morons. 

Always got my Amazon gift cards.


----------

